# Some Dumb Font Size Questions



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Font size on the Fire has me confused for all except books.  Emails are very small and I don't see any way to increase the size.  Some websites, including this one, come up in a readable size.  Others are too small and there does not seem to be a way to zoom in/out.

I downloaded a free newspaper app that has lots of U.S. papers.  You can increase the font size (menu option) of the list, but not when you select a paper to read articles (no menu option for font size).  I'm sure people with 20/20 or no presbyopia can read them fine, but I have trouble even with glasses.  For me this is a great app to read many different news sources.  I like it better than Pulse, too.

I guess I'm just confused and would appreciate some guidance.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've gotten some magazines and a double tap zooms.  Plus there's the text mode.

I saw that free newspaper app -- I'll d/l and take a look and see if I can figure anything out.


----------



## h73325 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am also having problems with the font size on email. I have not found any info on increasing font size. I hope this is something I am overlooking as this was one of the main uses I had for the fire.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

h73325 said:


> I am also having problems with the font size on email. I have not found any info on increasing font size. I hope this is something I am overlooking as this was one of the main uses I had for the fire.


If you're talking about reading ebooks, the font feature works just like on any other Kindle. It's the other stuff that I'm confused about such as apps.


----------



## h73325 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not able to change font size on email. It works fine on everything else I have tried. I hope this is something that I am doing wrong as with my eyes the text is just too small to be usable..


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just subscribed to Christian Science Mag..  Its weekly.  By clicking on "text", the font enlarges making good readability.  You get a 2 week trial subscription. 1 x week works for me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

If you use the enhanced email app there is a menu option to set the font 'small, medium, large, or larger.' It might be worth checking this app out (it was one of the free apps of the day a while ago).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That app is currently not available for the Fire, it's been pulled,  Don't delete it from your device if you have it.

EDIT:  It's available again.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I use the Yahoo Mail app (available in the Amazon app store) and when reading there is a zoom feature on it.  Not sure who your email is with, but you could try out the app to see if it fits your needs.  

Nicole


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just found ENHANCED MAIL in the app store.  It's $9.99.  Sounds pretty good, but I don't see any Fire reviews.  I'm confused since it's not supposed to be available.  I will buy it if someone can tell me more. thanks.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> I just found ENHANCED MAIL in the app store. It's $9.99. Sounds pretty good, but I don't see any Fire reviews. I'm confused since it's not supposed to be available. I will buy it if someone can tell me more. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Yes, Enhanced Email is available again. It was listed as incompatible with the Fire for a few days following the software upgrade, but is available in the Amazon Appstore again.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for that.  I'll check to see if it adjusts the font size.  If so, I'm getting it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

